# Congratulations TulsaJeff!!!



## bmudd14474 (Feb 19, 2012)

As many of you know Jeff has been in the process of writing a book. It was supposed to be out last year but the publishing company delayed it.

I just read on his Facebook page that the book was sent to press and will be out this spring.

I know its been a long time in the making so Congrats Jeff.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Jeff! Will you be signing them at the NFl gathering?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Jeff I know it's been a long trying process glad to here it's close to being released. Am I correct it can be pre-ordered now and where from?


----------



## venture (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats, Jeff!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big dee (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Jeff


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats, long time coming...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Jeff..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats! 

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Brian and everyone. I'm really excited to have if finally going to print. I don't think it will be available in time for the Florida gathering.. they are saying that it will be in stores and available as early as April 19th so I guess we'll just have to wait and see if that holds true.

You can wait and purchase it at your local Barnes and Noble, Books a Million, Borders, etc. or you can order/pre-order it from Amazon.com

It has been a long time waiting and while there are many good books about smoking meat on the market, I believe there is always room for one more. This is my first time going through the process, so It's been a huge learning experience. I will be doing a dozen or more book signings but I have not talked to the publicist yet so I have no idea where they will be held. The book is being marketed in the US as well as Canada and Australia so that sounds like a good thing to me. 

As I find out more, I will try to keep everyone posted. It's exciting, that's for sure!!

The name of the book, if you want to google it, is "Smoking Meat: The Essential Guide to Real Barbecue".


----------



## rdknb (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow Congrats


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 19, 2012)

congratulation Jeff.

would love to be able to buy a sign copy of the book.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 19, 2012)

Great news Jeff. I know it must be a big relief to get this moving forward.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Jeff, I definitely want a signed copy.

Looking forward to trying some of your secret recipes


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff I know it will be a hit.  congrats!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking forward to it Jeff! congrats


----------



## flareside92 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Jeff!

Put me down for a signed book as well if you can.


----------



## rondewriver (Feb 19, 2012)

Cant wait to get one!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## raptor700 (Feb 19, 2012)

That's a great cover, I predict a NYT best seller


----------



## geerock (Feb 19, 2012)

That's impressive!  Congrats, Jeff.  One thing though........ I'm pretty sure that's a picture of MY ribs on the cover.  We need to talk.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations, Jeff!  This will be the "Go-To" book for millions!  Great cover!  Can't wait to get one!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome Jeff! Love the cover!


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## barneypoo69 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats Jeff. Can't wait to get a copy.


----------



## alelover (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome. I would love a signed copy.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations Jeff.... A signed copy of your book would fit right next to my 1976 Rytek Kutas book... That would be cool.... Dave


----------



## gotarace (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats Jeff...It was a Long Train Coming...Can't wait to read the book!!!


----------



## big twig (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats Jeff! I can't wait to get my hands on a copy!


----------



## missed-em (Feb 20, 2012)

Just placed my order, May 17, I'll be waiting!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## dewetha (Feb 20, 2012)

that is awesome! congraulations


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

WTG Jeff, good too hear your dream has finely become a reality.


----------



## sam3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats Jeff. Will certainly be pre ordering from Amazon.  I'm a "Q" newbie, so I know I'll learn some good Info!
Let us know when you'll be in NYC area for a book signing!


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm happy that you will be teaching more people how to smoke better. Best of luck and I hope you hit the best sellers list :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 3, 2012)

Anticipating a great review for you , I also , would like to  have an Auotgraphed , first printing of your new book 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just sayin'.................


----------

